# Feeder toads



## bholmes (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of a site to order southern or oak toads? Or a good place around Austin, TX to catch some?


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend any amphibians for the job, much less toads. Toads are actually poisonous and can harm those who eat it. Maybe a frog would be better instead. I would go out and buy some green tree frogs, leopard frogs, or bullfrogs. Make sure they are captive bred. We don't need to be harming wild amphibians beyond what we've already done.


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 13, 2012)

What are you feeding? Sometimes you can simply scent another prey item with a live toad. A good example is hognose snakes. Some an be stubborn about switching to rodents. Scenting with toads the first couple times can get them used to feeding on the alternate prey, and many will soon feed on rodents alone.


----------



## bholmes (Apr 13, 2012)

BQC123 said:


> What are you feeding? Sometimes you can simply scent another prey item with a live toad. A good example is hognose snakes. Some an be stubborn about switching to rodents. Scenting with toads the first couple times can get them used to feeding on the alternate prey, and many will soon feed on rodents alone.


You hit it on the nose, it is a female eastern hognose. Everything I have read states they are very difficult to switch to mice plus feeding mice too often causes them to have a fatty liver. Seeing as I read that from a Google search makes me very open to suggestions.


----------



## BQC123 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wild caught or captive bred? How old, and what has it been eating until now?

I received an eastern hognose that had a very poor feeding record. I could not find a toad to save my life. Mine ended up feeding on pinkies with an exposed brain. After a few meals it now eats small rat pups just fine. Since the first meal, it only skipped one. I finally got my toad the day after it first fed. I kept the toad for a while, just in case, but later released it unused. Try keeping one and using it to scent if needed. I am not as worried about the fatty liver as I am feeding a specialized diet with risk of parasites. Just don't overfeed. Others may disagree, but this has worked well for me.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 14, 2012)

I NEVER got an e. hognose to eat a mouse, congrats.  It's supposed to rain here in Austin in a day or two.  What I used do is get in my truck and cruise the neighborhood in the rain, or right after at night.  The next night or two after a rain are pretty good for road hunting toads too.  I could pick up 5 to 10 pretty easy in one night.  the neighbors .."There's that guy again, what's he doing this time."  I know a couple of people that would grab toads at any opportunity and put them in the freezer.  I kept several in a big terr also, entertaining in a way, hopping in my direction as if they thought I might be something to eat.


----------



## seacowst (Apr 14, 2012)

dont do toads. it is risky


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 14, 2012)

What risk are thinking of?  They are specialized toad eaters, they are a main part of their diet.  They do appear to "trip-out" for a while, but maybe they like it lol.  Really, they act kind of weird after they eat ime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seacowst (Apr 14, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> What risk are thinking of?  They are specialized toad eaters, they are a main part of their diet.  They do appear to "trip-out" for a while, but maybe they like it lol.  Really, they act kind of weird after they eat ime.


i have always been told to not use toads as feeders


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, I think you only got some bad info from somebody there, as far as feeding hognose anyway.  Their system is designed to handle the alkaloids and all that other stuff.  They definitely get a little twitchy after they eat toads, most amphs have some toxins anyway.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd go out and buy some simple American Toads. Get 'em at a pet store or order online. Alternatively, scent its prey. Good luck!


----------



## bholmes (Apr 14, 2012)

I went wading through a creek for some hours today and did not find anything besides some grape vine for my tortoises and a couple hundred isopods. Never thought it would be this hard to find a toad or frog!


----------



## bholmes (Apr 14, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I'd go out and buy some simple American Toads. Get 'em at a pet store or order online. Alternatively, scent its prey. Good luck!


Do you know a site I can order from?


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 14, 2012)

bholmes said:


> Do you know a site I can order from?


Never really looked into it. If you have the time, go catch some local tadpole and raise those. At least you'll have some future stock that way...
(I have 9 toads now and 30 more tadpoles)


----------



## Frank S (Apr 14, 2012)

The key with eastern hogs on rodents is to not over feed them rodents. They will do fine on a rodent diet. They were never hard for me to get on rodents. Many would take unsented rodents for a first meal. Many of the others would take fish sent.


----------

